# Nismo dry carbon twin blade spoiler on 33



## Beaker (Mar 6, 2002)

Hi all anyone got a pic of this spoiler on a 33 ?? 

Cheers 

Beaker


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

I used to have one Jeff...


----------



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

Oh my god!!! MattJ what the frigg mate...you still got that car? Can't believe I haven't seen it before mate, blooming mint, perfect! 

What wheels are those mate and is it a sparkling silver KL0?

Cheers budd (oh and sorry if I hi jacked your thread dude :-/


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Still got it mate although it looks a little different these days, those photos were taken in 2005! The wheels are Volk CE28N's (now powder coated matte black) and the car is actually sonic silver not sparkling, must have been a very rare sunny day in Lancashire!

As she looks today (build thread in the project forum);









Sorry for the off topic too J.


----------



## Beaker (Mar 6, 2002)

Lol any chance to get ya Pics out  

Cheers mr j just need to get mine off car now lol


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Beaker said:


> Lol any chance to get ya Pics out
> 
> Cheers mr j just need to get mine off car now lol


I'd prefer to get the car out rather than the pics mate  gutted I couldn't do TOTB 

You still want the EDFC by the way, got busy and forgot to ask?


----------



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

Looks mad mate, hope fully get to see it in person at one of these jap shows maybe? So sonic silver hey?? See all it is mate I'm going to get a R33 GTR next year and I know in my head exactly how I want it to look...just like getreal's (GTROC user) on here!! But he tells me his cars colour is sparkling silver, but have to say looks very similar to your older pics?? Confused now dude :-/....what year is your 33?

Cheers


----------

